# Ce que vous avez toujours voulu dire....



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

.... à vos collègues de boulot....

Sans le leur dire de peur, comme moi, de déclencher une vague de suicides...

Ou sans leur dire pour cause d'indifférence crasse...

Ou sans oser leur dire car ils vont font deux fois (comme le gros nase du couloir d'à coté, que j'y planterais bien une lame dans le dos...) 

Aprés tout les collègues de taf, c'est important, sans eux, comment serais-je au courant des résultats de la star ac ?

Comment saurais-je que monaco c'est plus ce que c'était au foute ?

Comment saurais-je que "sarkosy, j'veux pas dire, mais y dit pas que des conneries..."

Comment saurais-je que hier y avait Sissi à la téloche pour la 3493 ème fois ???

Hein comment on saurait tout ça ???

Je vous l'demande bordel !!!!!

Je profite car semaine 52, c'est agréable de bosser, y a personne, pas de pénible, pas de mou du bulbe, pas de morue... coooooool.......


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

A un collègue surtout : "ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas une minute à toi et que ton bureau est jonché de dossiers que tu es débordé. C'est juste que tu bosses lentement..."


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

La p"tite d'en face...

J'en ai marre de ton sourire de coincée quand tu rentres dans notre bureau pour dire bonjour.

J'en ai marre de lire sur ton front, "putain les deux tordus au fond...vont encore me faire chier..."

J'en ai marre de tes lunettes que t'enlèves pour me faire la bise.

J'en ai marre de ta voix de crécelle qui m'irrite les tympans.

J'en ai marre que tu viennes me casser les couilles pour du boulot... 

En plus je pense que tu devrais arreter les escargots de bourgogne et les truffes... mais j'me comprends...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

C'est con mais je crois que je leur ai déjà tout dis


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> .... à vos collègues de boulot....


Adieu


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Le crétin de devant moi...

J'en ai marre d'entendre tes "ça c'est fait, ça s'est fait..."

J'en ai marre d'entendre tes "euh, Greg et Georges, vous pouvez crier moins fort j'ai besoin de me concentrer..." - Depuis quand les mecs qui font de la planif ont ils besoin de se concentrer ????

J'ai en marre de ta gueule.

En plus, moi qui suis derrière toi, je peux te dire que tu perds tes cheveux grave... 

J'en ai marre des tes tableaux excel à la con, ton visual basic de merde tu peux te le carrer au derche !!!

J'en ai marre de ta musique navrante, je supporte plus Eve Angelie, alors qu'avant je savais même pas qui s'était !!!

J'en ai marre que tu soupires à chaque fois qu'on t'envoie une boulette dans la tronche, tu pourrais au moins faire l'effort de rigoler comme nous... 

Les gens sont méchants, je l'ai toujours dit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je n'ai pas de boulot. Alors je ne peux rien leur dire.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> .... à vos collègues de boulot....
> 
> Sans le leur dire de peur, comme moi, de déclencher une vague de suicides...
> 
> ...



Heu... :rose: Comment dire... :rose:
Vu le temps que tu passes au bar, tu bosses quand au juste ?    

:king:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Décembre 2005)

*Ca pourrait donner quelque chose comme ça :*
J'en ai ma claque de vos tronches de cons que j'ai à supporter quotidiennement sans en avoir la moindre envie déjà que le boulot auquel je consacre 7h30 par jour est aussi chiant qu'ennuyeux.

Je supporte pas votre beaufitude, vos intérêts à la noix, votre électroencéphalogramme quasiment plat, vos réactions stéréotypées aberrantes et puantes de connerie et de préjugés hâtifs. Je pisse à pleine vessie sur votre racisme rampant, votre machisme et votre homophobie...

J'en ai marre de votre passion commune du football et vos guéguerres ineptes de supporters de merde. Cette pseudo dévotion pour de simples mortels que vous idolâtrez parce qu'ils courent derrière un ballon et roulent dans une grosse bagnole alors que vous bande de merdeux n'êtes que des abrutis fauchés.

J'en ai marre de me sentir comme un écrin parmi les étrons, un pot de confiture parmi les cochons. Vous êtes comme des poules à qui on jette du grain sans rien comprendre.

Vous me faites chier, vous m'ennuyez profondément alors je continuerai tant que je serai là à vous déranger, à vous caresser à rebrousse-poil puisque vous n'arriverez jamais à comprendre qui peut bien se cacher derrière le masque que je vous donne à voir.

Bien sûr, il y en a certains pour relever un peu le niveau mais la balance reste largement négative. Vous êtes de gros putains de beaufs. Vous me donnez envie  de détester la terre entière.





:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Heu... :rose: Comment dire... :rose:
> Vu le temps que tu passes au bar, tu bosses quand au juste ?
> 
> :king:


 
Multi tache fils...

Là, je corrige un plan, je t'écris, et je mache un chemwing gum, je te parle même de ce à quoi je pense dans le même temps, parce que je peux pas... :love:


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2005)

- Quand je te vois, j'ai un début d'érection.

- Arrête de croiser et décroiser les jambes, je vais te sauter dessus.

- Merci pour le petit chocolat que tu m'offres mais je ne coucherai pas avec toi. D'ailleurs ton mari qui est aussi mon collègue arrive.

- Sais-tu que tu me charmes?

- Quel dommage que tu sois si moche, parce qu'intellectuellement, tu es sensationnelle.

- A ton âge, tu ne devrais plus t'habiller comme une gamine à peine pubère.

- T'a-t-on déjà dit que ces jupes moulantes ne t'allaient pas du tout?

- Fais gaffe: on voit la repousse blanche sous ta teinture noire.

- T'es mignonne mais qu'est-ce que t'es con.

- Toi, je t'aime bien: tu es bonne comme du bon pain.


Plus tard, je vous ferai mes collègues masculins.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Multi tache fils...
> 
> Là, je corrige un plan, je t'écris, et je mache un chemwing gum, je te parle même de ce à quoi je pense dans le même temps, parce que je peux pas... :love:



Sonny, c'est plus fort que toâ ! 
Tu es donc femme Sonnyboy ? :mouais:
Seul le sexe faible est capable du multi tache (prouvé chientifiquement) ! 

:king:


----------



## ikiki (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> pas de mou du bulbe, pas de morue



merci à la moruche    pour tous ses conseils pertinents en informatique (pas vrai le_magi61  ), de m'avoir fait comprendre que je n'étais "qu"un stagiaire" dans cette boite de m**** et de ne pas avoir prolongé mon contrat :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy il est méchant,
sonnyboy aime pas les gens.

Heureusement que j'bosse pas avec sonnyboy !
Enfin....
J'crois pas.


Edit.
Des fois, je me demande quand même, certains de ses collègues ressemblent vachement aux miens.......
Bon :
PonkHead il est méchant,
PonkHead aime pas les gens.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Arfff...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

Au collègue qui m'a dénoncé il y a quelques mois (on est bien en Suisse...) auprès de ma supérieure parce que je surfais un peu beaucoup pendant mes heures de boulot: cela se retournera contre toi un de ces quatre. 

Je change de job là, je vais en-face, et je vous mets tous bien profond*. 


* pas vous ici, hein bande de nases.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Tu y vas fort Webo !!!

On dirait moi !!!

"je vous mets tous bien profond !!!", la douleur t'égare !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu y vas fort Webo !!!
> 
> On dirait moi !!!
> 
> "je vous mets tous bien profond !!!", la douleur t'égare !!!!



J'aurais pu dire «Au collègue qui m'a défoncé» mais c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pu dire «Au collègue qui m'a défoncé» mais c'est une autre histoire.


 
Bon allonge toi là...

Parle à tonton sonny...  

C'est JPMISS encore ??

Le salaud...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon allonge toi là...
> 
> Parle à tonton sonny...
> 
> ...



Dieu merci, je ne suis pas en milieu hospitalier... Quoique...


----------



## rezba (27 Décembre 2005)

Ah! Un sujet intéressant ! 

Alors, d'abord, je voudrais dire à mes trois collègues qui président aux destinées de l'association dans laquelle j'ai travaillé ces dernières années, que nous partons, nous les trois salariés qui rapportons tout le pognon avec lequel vous payez vos menus frais sous couvert de frais de gestion et de participation à notre direction scientifique.
Vous n'aurez donc plus un centime de nous, même pas un centime de francs.

Et aussi, je voudrais dire au directeur de mon ancien labo, que je quitte, donc, par la même occasion :

Mon cher ducon,

j'admire tous les efforts que tu fais pour être à la pointe de ton incompétence. Sous ta direction, ce laboratoire qui était un des meilleurs de france dans sa spécialité a su rétrograder en deuxième division en aussi peu de temps qu'il ne fallait pour le dire, grace à ta maestria pour saper toute entreprise collective et tout esprit de solidarité.
Après avoir su écarter tous les jeunes chercheurs, qui produisaient l'essentiel de l'activité scientifique contenue dans les bilans bi-annuels, tu as su organiser une transition vers l'absurde aussi brillante qu'efficace, puisque le labo que tu diriges a désormais moins de poids dans l'université qu'un atelier de peinture sur soie.
J'avais mis de grands espoirs dans ton accession au poste de directeur, tellement que j'avais été l'un de deux seuls électeurs à ne pas voter pour toi. Tu as dépassé toutes mes espérances. Plus crasse que toi, je ne connais pas. Tu n'es qu'une petite boulette de paëlla mal faite et sentant le cramé. Je te pisse à la raie.
Oui, moi aussi, je t'aime, duconnaud. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Un sujet intéressant !
> 
> Alors, d'abord, je voudrais dire à mes trois collègues qui président aux destinées de l'association dans laquelle j'ai travaillé ces dernières années, que nous partons, nous les trois salariés qui rapportons tout le pognon avec lequel vous payez vos menus frais sous couvert de frais de gestion et de participation à notre direction scientifique.
> Vous n'aurez donc plus un centime de nous, même pas un centime de francs.
> ...


 
Une boulette de paella !!!!

Le salaud !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca pourrait donner quelque chose comme ça :*
> J'en ai ma claque de vos tronches de cons que j'ai à supporter quotidiennement sans en avoir la moindre envie déjà que le boulot auquel je consacre 7h30 par jour est aussi chiant qu'ennuyeux.
> 
> Je supporte pas votre beaufitude, vos intérêts à la noix, votre électroencéphalogramme quasiment plat, vos réactions stéréotypées aberrantes et puantes de connerie et de préjugés hâtifs. Je pisse à pleine vessie sur votre racisme rampant, votre machisme et votre homophobie...
> ...




Putain, c'est bô....!


----------



## jahrom (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi c'est cool.
Je suis le chef de mon service.
Ceux qui m'emmerdent ils dégagent.
Il ne me reste que 2 jeunes filles de moins de 25 ans et un apprenti qui a tout mais alors vraiment tout à apprendre...
Et attention si ça rougie quand je parles de cul ça dégage aussi.
Pas de football, on est pas dans le sud. 
Pour la musique, c'est moi qui ai les enceintes.


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est cool.
> Je suis le chef de mon service.
> Ceux qui m'emmerdent ils dégagent.
> Il ne me reste que 2 jeunes filles de moins de 25 ans et un apprenti qui a tout mais alors vraiment tout à apprendre...
> ...



Wouaaaaaaa... C'est ça qu'je veux faire quand je serai grand.

:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est cool.
> Je suis le chef de mon service.
> Ceux qui m'emmerdent ils dégagent.
> Il ne me reste que 2 jeunes filles de moins de 25 ans et un apprenti qui a tout mais alors vraiment tout à apprendre...
> ...



Salaud ! 

 

En tout cas j'ai hâte d'avoir des collègues moi ...


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

Y'en a une si ça continue, vu comment je sens le truc, ça va finir par un truc du genre "J'accuse réception de votre courrier...blablabla...juridiction compétente...licenciement économique déguisé...blablabla...prud'hommes"


----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas j'ai hâte d'avoir des collègues moi ...



Tu déchanteras peut-être après !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu déchanteras peut-être après !!!!




C'était sans doute pas clair mais c'était ironique ... 
Ouais je sais je maitrîse mal le smiley !


----------



## rezba (27 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai j'avais remarqué.
> 
> :love:


C'est con que la bergère soit pas une vraie gonzesse, sinon, tu pourrais lui donner des cours...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Et l'étreinte certaine du doute l'emporta ... A défaut de celle du gros Maurice !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et l'étreinte certaine du doute l'emporta ... A défaut de celle du gros Maurice !



   

Maurice aurait repoussé Roberto ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

A la gourde de la facturation: LA FERME (pour rester polie)! ta voix m'insupporte, ce que tu dis est insipide et pis de toute façon je m'en fous! 
A celle de la compta: ça me fait bien rire tes histoires de Q avec le patron , mais au bout de 5 ans j'aimerai bien changer de sujet... (bon j'avoue qu'avec ce que je sais, je tiens mon patron par les c.......)


----------



## jahrom (27 Décembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> A celle de la compta: ça me fait bien rire tes histoires de Q avec le patron , mais au bout de 5 ans j'aimerai bien changer de sujet... (bon j'avoue qu'avec ce que je sais, je tiens mon patron par les c.......)




C'est donc toi la comptable... :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Maurice aurait repoussé Roberto ? :rateau:



ça devient très "people" ce thread...
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Alors profitons en !!! 
Mais désolé pour ce soir je recycle, ça c'est passé il ya moins d'une semaine, j'en ai rêvé et je l'ai fait : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3560919&postcount=3554

Depuis ce con me parle super gentiment mais n'avoue pas que ce changement est dût au fait que j'ai tapé du poing, alors il me reproche la vaisselle qui traîne (je fais toujours ma vaisselle), ma façon de parler (je ne l'ai jamais insulté et ce n'est pas mon père) ... Bref je continue sur ma lancé et lui dit tout ce que je pense mais calmement.

Il me reste 6 mois avant de passer mon examen et je sens que je vais me lâcher  

Allez, bon courage à ceux qui, comme moi, cotoient les cons et sont tenus de les respecter voire de faire bonne mine devant leur mauvaise foi.


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> bon courage à ceux qui, comme moi, cotoient les cons et sont tenus de les respecter voire de faire bonne mine devant leur mauvaise foi.



Celà (désolée) s'appelle de l'hypocrisie ou la peur de perdre son emploi ce que je comprends..
J'ai giflé mon supérieur (si on peut appeler un con supérieur) et j'ai toujours mon emploi et en plus le respect....

Savoir taper du poing sur la table de temps à autre croyez moi ça fait du bien.
Des lèche-cul...des sourires en cul de poule...des personnes qui ont sourire béat d'admiration devant un merdeux qui a fait les mêmes études sinon moins qu'eux...les gens qui placent ces cons sur un piédestal alors que leur place est ailleurs....je les plains...car pas de ventre pour dire les choses en face...comme la petite secrétaire contrainte de ramener le café à son patron en tremblant de peur et de le traiter de tous les noms quand elle est toute seule....

Nous sommes dirigés par des cons et que pensent ils de nous? toujours ces c*****ds? Que nous sommes des incapables alors que sans nous....tout serait à la dérive ou comme dit Zerba les meilleurs partent à l'étranger travailler où respect...salaire et le plaisir de bosser seraient de mise et surtout avec l'envie réelle de travailler en groupe.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Aprés, si vous avez envie de déconner un peu, c'est pas plus mal...

Là ça commence à prendre une tournure qui me plait pas...


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> Aprés, si vous avez envie de déconner un peu, c'est pas plus mal...
> 
> Là ça commence à prendre une tournure qui me plait pas...



Je n'ai pas voulu choquer ni insulter loin de moi cette idée ...
Je suis dirigée et je dirige aussi...Dans mon travail. 

Je parlais en général ce qui se passe dans certains services...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Ouais ben on s'en fout.

Ici tu t'épanches pas, tu abrases.


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> Ici tu t'épanches pas, tu abrases.



A la toile émeri...
Je vous laisse...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

polyuréthane, putain !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc toi la comptable... :mouais:


Non non    Moi je m'occupe du sens figuré, elle s'occupe du sens propre


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Ben ça doit être un beau bordel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça doit être un beau bordel !!!


Et j'ai pas encore parlé du chef...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

ouias pis d'abord ça faisait unh moment que je me marrais pas autant au boulot   
parce que le con il a l'air vraiment con, mais c'est un humain et on doit le respect sinon on devient con très facilement

je ne deviendrais donc jamais patron ou alors de moi même

wouarf


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ... Vous me donnez envie  de détester la terre entière.


Te gènes pas, Dupont. Depuis que j'en suis passé à ce stade, ça va mieux... Et je peux encore avoir d'agréables surprises...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Et ouais en fait c'est ça qui est bien.

Quand les surprises ne peuvent plus être autrement que bonnes.

On est d'accord vieux kroum !


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est cool.
> Je suis le chef de mon service.
> Ceux qui m'emmerdent ils dégagent.
> Il ne me reste que 2 jeunes filles de moins de 25 ans et un apprenti qui a tout mais alors vraiment tout à apprendre...
> ...



on va venir te faire un petit controle du travail pour vérifier tout ça....avec en prime une petite fouille au corps.L'idée que tu puisses assourdir des jeunes donzelles avec ton vieux groupe de reggae des caves me hérisse la jursiprudence.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Pareil..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

- vous pouvez me rendre un service ? oubliez moi

une phrase par jour, quand même


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> - vous pouvez me rendre un service ? oubliez moi
> 
> une phrase par jour, quand même




ça va pas ?


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

J'ai pas vraimetn de collègues de boulot....
mais j'ai des camarades de classe ! 

ça marche aussi 

_Tu m'énerves, toi, le faux cool, avec tes cheveux longs savamment en pétard, tes jeans savamment troués, tes manches artistiquement élimées, et ton tic de dire "j'avoue" tout le temsp ! 

Tu me les brises menu, toi, la baba cool qui veut toujours avoir raison et faire comme si tu connaissais tout sur tout alors que tu connais rien ! 

T'es mon pote, mais tu m'énerves quand même, toi le fils de militaire qu'habites à la campagne, qu'à jamais regardé la misère sans écran de télé au travers et qui pense que tous les chômeurs sont des feignants qui l'ont bien cherché et qui profitent...

Et puis tu me sors par les yeux, toi, la prof de français ultra classique, avec ta coiffure moche et ta gueule de vieux pruneau, ton sourire figé hypocrite de vieille sous perfu de prosac® qui avoue avec fierté que pendant que tes camarades se battaient en 68, toi tu rampais dans les chiottes de la fac pour pouvoir aller en cours de grec !_


Nan mais sinon j'aime bien la prépa quand même, mais !a défoule, miki Sonny ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

C'était en 68... t'as rien à dire à ton prof d'histoire ? 

Moi j'ai un problème avec ce fil... j'ai toujours dit aux gens ce que je pense. Ça porte pas toujours bonheur et ça m'empêche de dire quelque chose pour faire avancer le bousin... vais peut-être apprendre à fermer ma gueule grâce à Sonnyboy... 




Naaannn ! je déconne bande de moules !!!


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, désolé Balckcat ! 
Le 69, toujours... comme quoi on se refait pas !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

« Maurice, arrête avec la gégène ! D'abord ton client bouge plus, et ensuite tu vas faire griller la friteuse. »


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

Sans parler de l'odeur...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La p"tite d'en face...
> 
> J'en ai marre de ton sourire de coincée quand tu rentres dans notre bureau pour dire bonjour.
> 
> ...


 
Ca a l'air sympa l'ambiance a la Comex.


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2005)

"dringggggggg....drinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng......drinnnnnnnnnnnnng..

...

 :afraid:

(oh putain, pas lui, j'en plus de ce connard...   , ça dure toujours des plombes et je ne comprends jamais rien...)

 

driiiiinnnnnnnnnnng.....


...l'autre naze dans le couloir: "mais, qu'est-ce qui t'arrive, tu réponds pas??  "


(oh putain, toi, je te promets qu'au prochain repas, j'te fais tomber ma blanquette sur ta cravate ridicule et c'est hors de question de quémander un 32 à la machine à café après....putain de putain...mais t'es vraiment trop con, toi, et en plus, ça te fait sourire, nomdediou...enfin bon, tout le monde sait que tu couches avec Jacqueline, alors arrête de faire le coq)

..si si, heu :casse:   ...j'réponds...bien sur...j'avais un trukafer avant illico presto...(=poster une photo sur macgé  )..là tu vois, je décroche le combiné, je réponds, tout va bien..:modo: 

(damned, i'm coinced..:afraid: 

"Oui, allo, comment allez-vous...oui, ça va, merci...que puis-je pour vous...
...:sleep:
2h30 plus tard.
...merci, très bien...je vous recontacte dès que j'ai du nouveau...bien entendu...n'hésitez pas...Au revoir...

&@"&  enculé va!

...Putain, je les tuerais tous ces enfoirés...

_toute ressemblance avec une situation réelle n'est absolument pas fortuite _


----------



## jahrom (29 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> on va venir te faire un petit controle du travail pour vérifier tout ça....avec en prime une petite fouille au corps.L'idée que tu puisses assourdir des jeunes donzelles avec ton vieux groupe de reggae des caves me hérisse la jursiprudence.



Reineman c'est comme marcher dans la merde avec des semelles à crampon.
Un mal fou à s'en débarrasser, et l'odeur te suit à chacun de tes pas...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

charette ? et ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

à la bourre, à bloc...

à toc... au taquet...


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

charette quoi !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à la bourre, à bloc...
> 
> à toc... au taquet...


Comme quand elle me dit : sébastien 'hareeeeeeeeeettttteeeeeeee ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

Pas exactement, ça, ça veut dire enlève ton doigt...

Apparement le mossieu parle d'une collègue de bureau pas d'une camarade de sexe...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

Nan... ça serait plutôt : Sébastien... pas l'temps là, tu vois...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

J'ai connu des légionnaires qui s'en satisfaisaient fort bien pourtant...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais pour eux y a jamais de méééééééééééééééé qui tienne !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

C'est même à ça que ça sert...


----------



## reineman (29 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Reineman c'est comme marcher dans la merde avec des semelles à crampon.
> Un mal fou à s'en débarrasser, et l'odeur te suit à chacun de tes pas...



j'trouve que t'as un humour d'agriculteur...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'trouve que t'as un humour d'agriculteur...



*J'aurais plutôt dit*
un humour de type qui marche dans la rue sans regarder où il met les pieds


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'aurais dit un humour de parisien


----------



## Nobody (29 Décembre 2005)

Et moi j'aurais dit un humour de marcheur dans la merde avec des semelles à crampons qui a un mal fou à s'en débarasser et que l'odeur le suit à chacun de ses pas.



Mais je résume.


----------



## reineman (29 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'aurais dit un humour de marcheur dans la merde avec des semelles à crampons qui a un mal fou à s'en débarasser et que l'odeur le suit à chacun de ses pas.
> 
> 
> 
> Mais je résume.



toi aussi a l'instar de jahrom,t'es dans le buziness de l'étron? l'étron sauvage,l'étron des bois... ou l'étron des rues?


----------



## jahrom (29 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'trouve que t'as un humour d'agriculteur...



Ha ?! un connaisseur...


----------



## reineman (29 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ha ?! un connaisseur...


oauis..moi aussi j'élève une carotte, l'ami...on a chacun son p'tit champ à biner...toi les navets, moi les popotins


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis..moi aussi j'élève une carotte, l'ami...on a chacun son p'tit champ à biner...toi les navets, moi les popotins




Comme il y va lui...

La surface de tes popotins est à ce point grande, que tu puisses y cultiver un hectare de carottes à lapins en manquent la...pines ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

On peut faire du buisness avec des étrons ????

J'ai une idée là


----------



## reineman (29 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire du buisness avec des étrons ????
> 
> J'ai une idée là


oauis...comme quoi tout est lié...les étrons font du fumier qui fait de l'engrais pour les carottes....c'est la grande chaine alimentaire du monde.


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis...comme quoi tout est lié...les étrons font du fumier qui fait de l'engrais pour les carottes....c'est la grande chaine alimentaire du monde.




Le monde est beau ...


----------



## reineman (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Comme il y va lui...
> 
> La surface de tes popotins est à ce point grande, que tu puisses y cultiver un hectare de carottes à lapins en manquent la...pines ?




comment! le popotin est un légume qui pousse par chez moi en tout cas...ailleurs je sais pas.
c'est une sorte de potiron joufflu.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

ah ouaaaaaaais, y en a aussi au néon


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> comment! le popotin est un légume qui pousse par chez moi en tout cas...ailleurs je sais pas.
> c'est une sorte de potiron joufflu.




Et ça crie "encore...oui.." lorsque c'est mure,.... dégoulinant d'un petit jus délicieux....

Connais pas ce légume qui crie :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire du buisness avec des étrons ????
> 
> J'ai une idée là



Un nom de boite pour Semac  ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Tiens j'ai dut chercher un peu dans mes trioirs virtuels pour retrouver ce fil  

Que diriez vous à ce genre de client présenté dans l'anecdote suivante : 


Aujourd'hui un client sonne et entre
je dis : "bonjour"
il me dit : "bonjour" d'un ton de reproche (surement parce qu'il n'avait pas entendu mon bonjour)
je redis : "bonjour"

il me dit "qu'est ce que vous avez à me regarder comme une apparition"
(et c'en était une, un vieux du quartier d'ainay comme il ne s'en fera plus j'espère)

je réponds : "J'attends de savoir ce que vous souhaitez"

il s'avance vers le comptoir, sort un appareil et enchaîne texto : "j'ai pas été servis par vous la dernière fois c'est embêtant ... je ne pense pas que vous soyez compétente ...." d'un air dédaigneux

j'encaisse et lui demande de poursuivre sa requête

il m'explique son problème de vieux appareils à piles vides et me demande de récupérer la pellicule sans mettre de nouvelle pile ....

je lui dis que c'est impossible, il dément, je dis que je vais chercher le patron.

j'en profites pour m'éclipser et donne l'affaire à mon patron qui n'a rien entendu
et j'apprends un peu plus tard que ce dernier en voyant le problème a dit : "ah mais il faut de nouvelles piles"

Et Paf le vieux, il va les a payer ces foutus piles !


----------

